# end of the world



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2018)

if bombs dropped and there was only time for one song or so, what would you put on?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

Stairway to Heaven...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

For Whom the Bell Tolls..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 2, 2018)

what else? 

End of the World - REM


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## chiqifella (Feb 2, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>



ding ding ding we have a winner!

peace out my friend!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

If I had enough time for a second song it would be this one here


----------



## Gerald9596 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 5, 2018)

OK maybe not this, because I just heard it. Still pretty sweet if your a guitar geek.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## athomegrowing (Oct 6, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> if bombs dropped and there was only time for one song or so, what would you put on?






The original is good but the live version is the best. God bless America.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Oct 6, 2018)

The Big Hurt


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)

*" I had a dream last night
the world was set on fire
and everywhere I ran there wasn't any water.

The temperature increased...the sky was crimson red
The clouds turned into smoke...and everyone was dead.
[ but there's a smile on my face for everyone] "
*


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Purpsmagurps (Oct 21, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/lexdray/lexdray-city-series-volume-62-welcome-to-nakodar-mixed-by-dj-squarewave


----------

